# Can't get into the forums tonight!!



## mermaid

I can only get into this one but the Hair, OT, Skin, Health, ET I can't access!! I keep getting this message" Warning: mysql_query(): Unable to save result set in /includes/class_core.php on line 404

There seems to have been a problem with the Long Hair Care Forums database.
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience."
Refresh doesn't do anything (and apologize is spelled wrong, lol!).
I know others are accessing because I can get into the index and see some of the forums moving with new posts!! 
What's up tonight???


----------



## metalkitty

Its doing that to me too.


----------



## Miss*Tress

mermaid said:
			
		

> I can only get into this one but the Hair, OT, Skin, Health, ET I can't access!! I keep getting this message" Warning: mysql_query(): Unable to save result set in /includes/class_core.php on line 404
> 
> There seems to have been a problem with the Long Hair Care Forums database.
> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience."
> Refresh doesn't do anything (and apologize is spelled wrong, lol!).
> I know others are accessing because I can get into the index and see some of the forums moving with new posts!!
> What's up tonight???


Apologise is misspelled only if you live in the US. LOL 

Seriously though, I'm having the same problem too, both at work and at home. Meanwhile, I can see others are viewing the forum while I'm locked out. It isn't fair.


----------



## FlowerHair

Me tooooooo 
I need my LHCF-fix!


----------



## goldensensation

Same for me. 'Least I aint alone!


----------



## toinette

i havent been able to get into any except for the financial forum.


----------



## LizLeila

I cant access any of the forums, I can just get into the latest replies.  What's up?


----------



## Sistaslick

me too I paid good money to get up in here   Well five dollars , but shoooooo I gotta get my money's worth and watching other people post around while I can't access it sure ain't gettin' it


----------



## Blaque*Angel

*ITS NOT FAIR AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ITS BEEN HAPPENING SINCE YESTERDAY EVENING FOR ME....*
*AT WORK, THEN HOME!!!!!*
*I'VE TRIED PM'ING MODERATOR TO NO AVAIL....*
* I'M HAVING WITHDRAWAL SYMPTOMS.LOL *


----------



## Miss*Tress

_Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion  (23 Viewing)​_and none of them are me!


----------



## lydc

same here, I cannot get into any of the forums.


----------



## TKD Vixen

Same here. I can only click on latest reply in the Hair forum, which happens to be my most favorite forum on this site!


----------



## Sistaslick

MissBiss said:
			
		

> _Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion  (23 Viewing)​_and none of them are me!




      




heeeey,hold on . . .wait, why am I laughing? 

 I'm supposed to be mad! 

 If I see that dysfunctional white screen on mo' time.


----------



## LadyZ

*bummer*


----------



## Mermaid0684

The same thing is happening with me.


----------



## lala

Khalilah said:
			
		

> Same here. I can only click on latest reply in the Hair forum, which happens to be my most favorite forum on this site!


 
Me either....BTW, Lovely hair Khalilah.....


----------



## jshor09

I'm not able to get in either.


----------



## Faith

Can't get on either


----------



## kreeme

Dang...I thought it was just me! I guess that's a sign for me to get my behind back to work. I got a ton of work on my desk to do and I'm sitting up here trying to grow my hair on company time.


----------



## Zeal

Annoyed


----------



## KiSseS03

I haven't been able to get in since last night


----------



## Blaque*Angel

no explanations?


----------



## felicia

i can only get into ot and finanical


----------



## Lotus

I'm having the same problem.  I accessed this thread by going to the today's post... (left hand column).  I guess I'll keep finding back doors until the site is repaired.

So much information... so little time-


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl

Zeal said:
			
		

> Annoyed


  Same here.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

It's now noon (central time) and I still can't get into the hair forum!  What's going on????  Not a happy camper...


----------



## Luvableboo

THIS BLOWS BIG TIME...     
i HOPE THEY FIX THIS SOON BECAUSE I NEED MY FIX!!!!!!!~!


----------



## Mestiza

I've been having the same problems since last night.


----------



## Cincysweetie

I can't get into forums either.  What I really don't get is why this board seems to consistantly have problems.


----------



## Sistaslick

thank goodness I have my backup boards   Whew! A girl's always gotta have back up hair boards


----------



## Miss*Tress

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> no explanations?


You know. 

What's going on mods and administrator?


----------



## mermaid

*pant pant*
WHAT THE HECK!!!
NO forums!
Others can get in except us!!!
My dishwasher is done and if this flippin' board doesn't get working I may have to unload it!!!!
*pant pant* 
I'm freaking out maaaannn!
Umm, yeah. An explaination or ACKNOWLEDGMENT would be nice....


----------



## czyfaith77

mermaid said:
			
		

> I can only get into this one but the Hair, OT, Skin, Health, ET I can't access!! I keep getting this message" Warning: mysql_query(): Unable to save result set in /includes/class_core.php on line 404
> 
> There seems to have been a problem with the Long Hair Care Forums database.
> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience."
> Refresh doesn't do anything (and apologize is spelled wrong, lol!).
> I know others are accessing because I can get into the index and see some of the forums moving with new posts!!
> What's up tonight???


 
Ditto and I still can't get on and I haven't been on in a few days so I am really wanting to catch up


----------



## wantlonghairagain

Ummm......hello!!!  What's going on here???


----------



## camellia

I haven't been able to get onto the boards since yesterday.


----------



## Lshona

I'm new, does this happen often?


----------



## so1913

mermaid said:
			
		

> I can only get into this one but the Hair, OT, Skin, Health, ET I can't access!! I keep getting this message" Warning: mysql_query(): Unable to save result set in /includes/class_core.php on line 404
> 
> There seems to have been a problem with the Long Hair Care Forums database.
> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience."
> Refresh doesn't do anything (and apologize is spelled wrong, lol!).
> I know others are accessing because I can get into the index and see some of the forums moving with new posts!!
> What's up tonight???



Same here :-(  I can see other people are getting in because the menu shows the most recent post...I've been locked out all day.


----------



## Chinagem

Are they updating? Let's just make this section our hair/ot/et, etc. section.  j/k.


----------



## PoisedNPolished

*Awwww mannnnn* I am locked out too! I guess I will have to postpone that _inch of hair_ I planned on growing this week Just kidding ladies that would never happen!


----------



## HairPhoenix

Let me in! 

I NEED MY FIX!!  

PLEEEEEEEEASE!!!!


----------



## Faith

Great tip..using the "Today's Posts" on the left hand side there and you can access posts.


----------



## PittGirl06

yeah...for real..fix it so I can browse hair tips and post qs and observations!  I'mma go take a nap.....it betta be up and running when I get back!


----------



## Hair Peace

PittGirl06 said:
			
		

> yeah...for real..fix it so I can browse hair tips and post qs and observations! I'mma go take a nap.....it betta be up and running when I get back!


 
Me too! I haven't been able to get on since last night either. 
 See you when I wake up...hopefully in the hair forum!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia

Zeal said:
			
		

> Annoyed



*Yeah, just about everyone is!!!   
I need my fix dangit!!!  *


----------



## metalkitty

Faith said:
			
		

> Great tip..using the "Today's Posts" on the left hand side there and you can access posts.



Yep, I forgot to post this yesterday ....


----------



## devin

i am not able to get in either. but it seems like it's been quite a while since LHCF has worked properly.


----------



## LABETT

Same here. The only good thing I was able to get some work done today.


----------



## kreeme

Awwwww maaaaaaaannnnn!!!! It's 10:00 at night. I just knew things were up and running.  My girlfriend called me about an hour ago to find out if I had tried logging on again. I told her it HAD to be up by now. Dang...I guess I'll take my behind to bed and try again tomorrow when I get to work. Jeeze!!! Is this what it feels like to be on crack?!


----------



## XXXtacy

Anyone know when this will this be fixed??


----------



## asummertyme

me either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mermaid

well, since we can't even get acknowledged here and get some kind of answer...
Anyone watch AI tonight? Did ya'll see that BIIIG gal singing "Baby Got Back" and slapping her butt??, lol!! I about spit my chips out when they showed that mess!!!!!


----------



## RainbowCurls

so1913 said:
			
		

> Same here :-(  I can see other people are getting in because the menu shows the most recent post...I've been locked out all day.



I think the only way people are getting in is via their subscribed threads and "today's posts". Oh and guessing thread numbers... hmm...


----------



## cocoberry10

Thanks for letting us know, b/c I still can't get in here!


----------



## neeki

mermaid said:
			
		

> well, since we can't even get acknowledged here and get some kind of answer...
> Anyone watch AI tonight? Did ya'll see that BIIIG gal singing "Baby Got Back" and slapping her butt??, lol!! I about spit my chips out when they showed that mess!!!!!



I'm surprised no one has acknowledged the problem, or even say they're working on it.

I missed most of AI, but I saw the psychic from last year come back as her sister's manager and the Jay Leno look-a-like.


----------



## so1913

Grrrrrrr.....


----------



## Michelle79

2 days & we haven't even got a response from the mods......WTF


----------



## czyfaith77

Administrators/Moderators could you all please help us.  This is the second or third day without being able to get into various boards. Your assistance in returning access to the boards in a timely fashion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LadyZ

I can't get on today either....


Another day without LHCF


*BUMMER *


----------



## Cincysweetie

Beverly responded in one thread.


----------



## *Frisky*

Does anyone know if they are doing some type of maintenance or if it is some serious technical difficulty issue?


----------



## SparklingFlame

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> Administrators/Moderators could you all please help us. This is the second or third day without being able to get into various boards. Your assistance in returning access to the boards in a timely fashion would be greatly appreciated.


 
Yeah...what she just said.


----------



## goldensensation

I expect a partial refund. Let's see, $5.00 equals 0.01 cents per day. This being the second day, I am out of 0.02 cents.


----------



## Allandra

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> Administrators/Moderators could you all please help us. This is the second or third day without being able to get into various boards. Your assistance in returning access to the boards in a timely fashion would be greatly appreciated.


*Nikos has been informed of the problem with the LHCF.

Take care, and have a blessed day.  
*


----------



## Allandra

mikki727 said:
			
		

> 2 days & we haven't even got a response from the mods......WTF


*WTF?*  Well, sorry hun.  I do work a full time job.  However, Nikos does know about the problem.  Take care, and be blessed!


----------



## remnant

Can't get into the forums either!


----------



## MissCapricornCutie

Try this, it’s worked for me:

 On the left side of the main board, under MENU click on “FORUMS”

 Scroll down and click on “Long Hair  Care Forum’s Discussion Boards”

 Click on “Search this forum”

Now enter in a key word or words and this will bring up threads to read.

 NOTE: simply entering in HAIR will cause an error msg. to come up. Try a specific product name, styling option or other descriptive word.

Hope this helps at least some of you!!!


----------



## Gryphyn

Awww : 

I thought it would be fixed by now                     I'm about to go into withdrawal


----------



## PrincessScorpion

I can not get in either!


----------



## gn1g

This stinks.  I guess I'll just ask you all How do I make a swoop bang?


----------



## daoriginaldiva

Yeah..I have been waiting patiently myself. (


----------



## mermaid

I actually got into OT  the normal way- not the back door-  earlier today, but that was the only one.
I'm gonna try again and see if there's been progress..


----------



## WomanlyCharm

AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH! I'm so not happy!


----------



## pretty-girl#1

I can't either and I'm getting the same message!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOO Not Happy!


----------



## mermaid

Okay, so NOW I can get on the skin/beauty forum, still no others.
Sooo, it's a forum a day, I guess!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm losing it. I can access the site partially. I got a PM and was able to read it. You can't do this to us! First we lose our journals, now we can access the site?! I'm going mad I tell ya! MAAAAADDD!!!!!!!!!.....Okay, I'm feeling better now!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Allandra said:
			
		

> *Nikos has been informed of the problem with the LHCF.
> 
> Take care, and have a blessed day.
> *





Forgive us, Allandra, but you can't blame us for craving LHCF! We'll try to be patient until the site is up.


----------



## Nenah

How long is this going to last and why are the Mod's not in here yet???

Never mind just was able to read the post above mine


----------



## asummertyme

i still cant access it eitther..this is a true bummer!


----------



## remnant

MissCapricornCutie said:
			
		

> Try this, it’s worked for me:
> 
> On the left side of the main board, under MENU click on “FORUMS”
> 
> Scroll down and click on “Long Hair Care Forum’s Discussion Boards”
> 
> Click on “Search this forum”
> 
> Now enter in a key word or words and this will bring up threads to read.
> 
> NOTE: simply entering in HAIR will cause an error msg. to come up. Try a specific product name, styling option or other descriptive word.
> 
> Hope this helps at least some of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's helped me so much, thank you!
> I will add one thing that helps me: In the "Search this forum" I wrote "today" and I had all the threads of all the forums (hair tips included)


----------



## atrinibeauty

kreeme said:
			
		

> Dang...I thought it was just me! I guess that's a sign for me to get my behind back to work. I got a ton of work on my desk to do and I'm sitting up here trying to grow my hair on company time.[/quote
> 
> i know what u mean!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

I still can not get in!!!!!!!  What will I do with my spare time.  LOL


----------



## WomanlyCharm

soun said:
			
		

> MissCapricornCutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add one thing that helps me: In the "Search this forum" I wrote "today" and I had all the threads of all the forums (hair tips included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!Thanks for the tip!
Click to expand...


----------



## MsCounsel

asummertyme said:
			
		

> me either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I'm having WITHDRAWAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hottopic

I am surprised I could write this letter...I can not into the forums at all.........


----------



## Isis

soun said:
			
		

> MissCapricornCutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this, it’s worked for me:
> 
> On the left side of the main board, under MENU click on “FORUMS”
> 
> Scroll down and click on “Long Hair Care Forum’s Discussion Boards”
> 
> Click on “Search this forum”
> 
> Now enter in a key word or words and this will bring up threads to read.
> 
> NOTE: simply entering in HAIR will cause an error msg. to come up. Try a specific product name, styling option or other descriptive word.
> 
> Hope this helps at least some of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's helped me so much, thank you!
> I will add one thing that helps me: In the "Search this forum" I wrote "today" and I had all the threads of all the forums (hair tips included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  This worked for me just now, including typing in "today"!
Click to expand...


----------



## JOI

I can't get into all the forums either  lol only off topic, skin care and health I can get into besides this one, I thought I was banned or something even though I didn't do anything lol, glad it's not just me.


----------



## asummertyme

lol...i thought i was banned for a sec too!!


----------



## Isis

I just clicked on the Advanced Search, entered "today" for the search item and clicked on the forum I wanted.  That brings up everything in that forum.


----------



## bubblebtm2

I still can't get in....WHAT R THEY DOING TO US!!!!


----------



## juicy555

I can only get into the financial and I have a burning toddler hair question that requires a new post. ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melodee

Okay, so I thought that since I haven't been posting much y'all kicked me out! 

I'm dying to post about a new product I've tried.  Haven't chatted about products in a looong while ( I also wanna gripe about my hair).  

How's you hair doing ladies???  Healthy?  Shiny?  or Dry?


----------



## melodee

If you guys have anything you reaaally need to post, come to the new thread in this forum.  Post your pressing issues so you don't go into TOTAL withdrawl.

Man, I stay away for a month an look what  happens the minute I wanna come in an chat awhile.erplexed


----------



## Jada

Does anyone know when the Board will be up and running again?


----------



## sareca

Ok, I'm beginning to take this personally.  People are still starting new threads so obviously it's not down for everyone.  Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Allandra

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm beginning to take this personally.  People are still starting new threads so obviously it's not down for everyone.  Did I do something wrong?


Have you tried clicking on 'Today's Posts' that's located in the bar on the left side of the screen?  Check that out.

It's NOTHING you've done wrong or anyone else.


----------



## deltagyrl

I'm a newbie and I can't get into the hair tips forums.....  I am learning alot from dontspeakdefeats journal.  I'm inspired!


----------



## byrdmail

I can't get in either.  Where is tech support?


----------



## Sistaslick

*sigh*


----------



## asummertyme

ok, this is getting crazy now..i hope someone fixes this soon, or at least, return my email..


----------



## Gryphyn

*Long winded sigh*

*DAY 3  *

*I think it's time we hold a candle light vigil *


----------



## Allandra

Kiwi said:
			
		

> *Long winded sigh*
> 
> *DAY 3  *
> 
> *I think it's time we hold a candle light vigil *


  @ candle light vigil.


----------



## blessed

I never realized how much I come to this site unitl it goes down.  I hope it gets up and running soon.


----------



## sareca

Allandra said:
			
		

> Have you tried clicking on 'Today's Posts' that's located in the bar on the left side of the screen? Check that out.
> 
> It's NOTHING you've done wrong or anyone else.


 
I'll try that.


----------



## so1913

Kiwi said:
			
		

> *Long winded sigh*
> 
> *DAY 3  *
> 
> *I think it's time we hold a candle light vigil *



Hahahah....awww, we'll just have to have a big celebration when it gets back up and running (positive thinking ladies, positive thinking :-D)


----------



## shiningstar84

so when are they gonna be up?


----------



## Sistaslick

*sings rocking back and forth*

_Oh . . .We shall over-commmmmme, we shall overcome, some-dayyyyyy

Kum-bay-yahhhhh  . . .my Lord, Kum-bay-yahhhhhhhh......_


_ohhhh I've had some good days...I've had some hills to climb_


----------



## so1913

I'm back in!


----------



## LadyZ

YEA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cincysweetie

Woo hooooooooooo!   :trampolin  :bouncegre  :blondboob


----------



## LaNecia

Thanks for getting the board back up!!


----------



## wantlonghairagain

HALLELUJAH!!!!!!
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## byrdmail

Yay!  I can get in now.  I was going through LHCF withdrawal.


----------



## Mestiza

It's working for me, again!  Thank you, so very much!!!


----------



## sareca

:creatures Yippie!


----------

